# [CrOaTiA] - CoUnTrY oF 1000 coLoRs



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Velebit is longest and bigest mountain in Croatia, it is about 180 km long and 1791 m high.There are 2 nationals parks and 2 strict reservats:
Some panoramas:










from zeljava-lybi.com ^^










by Tomislav Safundžić
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

2 panoramas of zagreb, the capital by milan Z81:



















:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Central station in Zagreb by zmay:










Zagreb from skyscraper in Vukovarska street by Milan Z81:










View on mountain Medvednica with ski center Sljeme:










Ski center map:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Some pictures of ski resort Platak. Platak is the closest ski resort to Rijeka, 30 min of drive on motorway and there you are. It is special because you can watch sea and ski, there are no ski resorts like Platak on Earth. In spring if there is a lot of snow you can ski and 1 hour later you can sweam in Adriatic sea:





































Pictures are from http://www.platak.com/POČETNA.aspx . :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Some pics of Trogir, town near Split. trogir is famous for Radovanov portal and St Lovre catedhral. It is under UNESCO protection.




























Pictures are from darkr_room. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Some pics of Botanical garden in zagreb by croatian forumer tonycro:





































:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pictures by tonycro
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Panorama of Foro Romano in Zadar by brch:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka yesterday:
National theater Ivan pl. Zajc. :










Jadranski square and the second oldest skyscraper in Rijeka from 1942. :










^^ pictures: Gordana Kvajo

Night panorama:










^^ by Mario Đurkić

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Komiža on island of Vis from air:










^^ photo by Boris Krstinić

Stiniva on island of Vis:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka by Mario Đurkić:
Dead Kanal is old trough of river Rječina.










Church of Our Lady of Lourdes:










View on centar from Sušak:










View from Trsat:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Some more pictures by Mario Đurkić:
Town of Bakar:










Krk bridge:










Town of Rovinj in Istria:










Footbrifge in first plan, in backgound Osijek cathedral and Hotel Osijek:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Zadar is home of 69 239 people, it's 5t largest town in Croatia, here is the main sreet called Kalelarga, what on Zadar's dialect means Main street:










The Sea organ (Croatian: Morske orgulje) is an architectural object located in Zadar, Croatia and an experimental musical instrument which plays music by way of sea waves and tubes located underneath a set of large marble steps. They were made in project New city coast, arhitect Nikola Bašić:










^^ by krzamak

There is another one instaation near Sea organ, Wave to Sun, it was also made in project New city coast, arhitect Nikola Bašić:










Big panorama of Zadar:










^^ by brch
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Grožnajn is old town in central Istria:










^^by iwano, fotozine.org

7 kilometers from Grožnjan there is Završje, Pieemonte d'Istria:










^^ by MountMan
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Ludbreg is little town in podrovina, it's famous for the square on what is '' center of the world '' :










by P.C.Dolabella :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Ilok in Slavonija:



Prigorje:





Town of Virovitica:


:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Two more pictures of Prigorje by brch:





Town of Našice in Slavonija:



:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Fortress (Croatian: tvrđa (tvrđava)) in Osijek:



In it:



:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Cathedral in Đakovo, belfrys are high 87 m, and dome 57 m outside (45 m inside) :





Đakovo is famous for horse farms, and the most famous is Đakovo's ergela, the sort of horses is lipizzaner:



:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Croatian Zagorje at night:



At day:



Veliki Tabor castle; it was reconstructed and there is Tabor film festival now:



Trakošćan castle:



Đurmanec and new highway:



:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Town of Labin in Istra:





In dawn:



Main church:



Bellfry:



:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka:










^^ by brch



















^^ by Mountman


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Korčula is the 6th largest and second most populated island in Adiatic Sea with 279,03 km2 and 22 000 habitants. It's density is the second after island Krpanj near Šibenik.
To get to Korčula you can take a ferry from Split or from Orebić. 
The main town; Korčula. It's old Roman town, today is very popular with tourists:



















Cathedral:










Main entrance to old town:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

*Island of Mljet*
It is the greenest Croatian island with more than 90 square kilometers of wood, that is more then 90 %.










National park Mljet; there is very big flora and fauna in two lakes (bays with very narrow canal to sea). 










Smaller 'lake' :










Biger one has island of Saint Marija. There is romanic church and abandone Franciscan monastery:










Cave on Mljet's seaside:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Island of Lastovo:





































Town of Lastovo:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Telašćica is park of nature on the southest points of Dugi Otok:
Kornati in background:










Lake of Piece is Croatian bigest salt lake:










Big bay with many sailors:










The coast is very high on side to the open sea:










Cliffs can be more than 50 m high:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Town of Kastav near Rijeka:




























Crekvina; the place where are lot of concerts and fairs:










Can't find pics of beautiful square in entrance to town. :bash:
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Places below Velebt and in Velebitski kanal:
Most northen place below Velebit is Kraljevica, it's famous for old Francopan castle and shipyard:










Senj:










Jablanac:










Sunset in Jablanac:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Below of Velebit...extension:
Karlobag:










Starigrad:



















Vinjerac in first plan, in background Littl paklenica and Sveto Brdo (1751 m, the second highest top on Velebit:










The top of Sveto brdo and view  :










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Climbing over the Slavonija:
Krndija - top kapovac (790 m) :










Papuk - top Lapjak (667 m) :










Papuk - top Ivačka glava (913 m) :










Papuk - top Češljakovački vrh (825 m) :










Papuk - Petrov vrh (614 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Photos: Slavonija climbing...extension:

Psunj - top Brezovo polje (984 m) :










Dilj-gora - top Čardak (421 m) :










Požeška gora - top Maksimov hrast (614 m) :










Papuk - top Crni vrh (865 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Climbing in Moslavina:
Moslavačka gora - top Vis (444 m) :










Climbing in Bilogora:
Bilogora - top Stankov vrh (309 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hrvatsko zagorje and Međimurje climbing:
Međimurske gorice - top Mohokos (344 m) :










Kalnik - top Vranilac (643 m) :










Ivanšćica - top Veliki Lubenjak (590 m) :










Ivanšćica - top Ivanšćica (1060 m) :










Ivanšćica - fortress Oštrograd on sam named top (746 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Hrvatsko zagorje and Međimurje climbing...extension:
Ravna gora - Top (pyramid 680 m) :










Strahinjšćica - top Sušec (846 m) :










Cesarsko brdo - top Japica (509 m) :










Ivanšćica - top Čevo (562 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Climbing above Zagreb; Medvednica:
top Grohot (492 m) :










top Lipa (709 m) :










Horvat's 500 stairs (around 600 m) :










Photos: http://www.hps.hr/info/hrvatski-vrhovi/
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Climbing above Zagreb; Medvednica...extension:
Sljeme - top (1033 m) :










Medvedgrad (579 m) :










Kameni svati - top (492 m) :










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Rijeka from Krimeja:










^^ by gorgoroth

Old one, but beautiful:










Another old one from krk by MountMan:










Rijeka or Hong Kong?










^^ by Syka

Rijeka from the top of 9th highest skyscraper:










^^ by gorgoroth

:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Now something awsome, Hahlić and sunset in Kostrena, pics coming:

Hahlić isn't very known tourist location, it's near Rijeka, 30 min by the bus:
After one hour of easy walk in beautiful nature I'm on the first reef:










A view on a Kvarner bay:



















And after 20 min you are on the top Čunina glava (1160 m), great view from there:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

The best way to get downhill is this valley:



















On the way there are many grasshopers, if you are interested i will post some pics:



















:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

After the valley lawn opens to me:










The Čunina glava is the top on the left:










After climbing, by bus you can get in Kostrena, the popular resort near Rijeka, ww swam there and enyoed in sunset:










:cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Island of Vis lighthouse* 









by Boris Kacan 

*Island of Dugi lighthouse* 









by Boris Kacan 


*The lighthouse Porer in front of Cape Kamenjak* 








by Kosić, pticica

*Dubrovnik lighthouse*








Dubrovnik, Croatia *Lighthouse* by BarbPatch, on Flickr 









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000739092_l_0_b7h4az.jpg










*Palagruža Lighthouse*








http://www.yc-host.hr/upload/images/race/palagruza.jpg

*Savudrija lighthouse and the Dolomites in the background* 










*St Andrew Lighthouse*








http://www.ronitisemora.com/assets/Uploads/_resampled/SetWidth800-sv.andrija.JPG


*The lighthouse in front of Milna on Brač Island* 








by buymeabicycle, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kupmirower/11834415694/


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zadar*

Suns last brush stroke across the sky above Zadar:










by: http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=513a57558852e&gallery=4e73564c6c524&tags=

Crescent Moon once again joined Venus and Jupiter in the western twilight sky, so they can consort for one last time:










by : http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f8b2e176a14c&gallery=4e73564c6c524&tags=

St.Donat and St.Anastasia at the dusk of the autumn day:










by: http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ea82338a8062&gallery=4e73564c6c524&tags=


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Zagreb









http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/e...627f708303.jpg









http://b.vimeocdn.com/ts/347/617/347617971_1280.jpg









http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten/...1-47583956.jpg









http://www.fot-o-grafiti.hr/sites/de...Medvedgrad.jpg









http://www.fot-o-grafiti.hr/sites/de...Krematorij.jpg









http://www.fot-o-grafiti.hr/sites/de...-sv.-Marka.jpg









http://www.fot-o-grafiti.hr/sites/default/files/HNK.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.maslinica-rabac.com/image.../croatia-3.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-J2CXvtIY_j...600/HAZU6b.JPG









http://5cities.zgsport.hr/gallery/za...o-Vrdoljak.jpg









http://www.markovrdoljak.com/reposit...olio_large.jpg









http://www.markovrdoljak.com/reposit...olio_large.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Dubrovnik 









by jiayi.wangit, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/catwalr...n/pool-croatia

Northern Adriatic

by Captain Dana Potts 

Opatija 

 
by Gorgoroth

Volosko


by Gorgoroth

Rijeka









by arsen, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/pred-san/1430774


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing thread; amazing, very nice photos :cheers: :applause:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you Christos! :cheers:
BTW, haven't seen you around lately , we got worried


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Samobor









Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr 


by Gorgoroth









Samobor by leicaroo, on Flickr 










by krema,pticica 









http://i46.tinypic.com/nx7yj6.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001400301_l_0_4zl2pf.jpg









http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/xyz_poz/Samobor/Samobor053.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000534594_l_0_mgibme.jpg










Okić by Vedran Vrhovac, on Flickr









by ~IooPa, deviantART 









by Ivan Klindić, flickr









by Alan Grant, pbase.com 









St. Anna with street by Phil Dragash, on Flickr 









Bridgey by Phil Dragash, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Destination Svetac (Saint, 316m), one of the most remote Croatian islands:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/448300441887620/?type=1&theater

Moon rising through the cirrus clouds above the Telašćica bay on the Dugi Otok island in Zadar archipelago:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/539631799421150/?type=1&theater

All the shades of Adriatic:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/576214625762867/?type=1&theater

80m high wind turbines on the plateau Vrataruša, 700m above the Adriatic, pose in front of the 400m high wall of the Krk island. For a sense of space there are 3 cyclists under the right windmill:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/601880813196248/?type=1&theater

Spectacular end the day on top of Sveto Brdo (1751m), the second highest peak of Velebit, hit by the strong to gale force southwest wind which is announcing the incoming cyclone:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/aleksand...3009303416737/684707704913558/?type=1&theater

by:aleksandargospic


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Winter in gorski kotar


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

by Pauk62, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=611240 









by TranceVelebit (Aleksandar Gospić), flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trancevelebit/12310124564/


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Sisak









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=613205









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=613224









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=613279









by BambaataaRR, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bambaat...n/pool-croatia





^^
^^
by Gorgoroth









by croatian forumer *quadral*

*







*
http://www.laterna-sisak.com/putovanja/sisak%5B1%5D.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d9/Sisak_Gimnazija.JPG/1024px-Sisak_Gimnazija.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/64/Sisak_Veliki_Kaptol.JPG/1024px-Sisak_Veliki_Kaptol.JPG


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Gorski kotar



















by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/serpertine/1431413 









by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/sumrak/1431740 









by deepwater, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/u-sjeni...h-jela/1429658









by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/traganje-za-hranom/1432167 





























Sunger iz Brestove Drage. 25/01/2014 by Stanislav Horaček on Facebook









Snježna bajka u Mrkoplju. Ulica Mueževski kraj. 24/01/2014 by Stanislav Horaček on Facebook









Brestova Draga. 25/01/2014 by Stanislav Horaček on Facebook


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Crikvenica, the Zagreb riviera 

I learned to swim in Crikvenica and even when we spend summer holidays in different locations we stop at least for a day there :yes:



















Crikvenica-Chorvatsko.cz 









Crikvenica, on Flickr by djolenovi













Crikvenica, on Flickr by djolenovi


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Roofs of Croatia









by jack metthey, flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasminf...n/pool-croatia









http://www.traveldudes.org/files/images/Hvar8.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8183397256_60160cb48b_b.jpg









http://i48.tinypic.com/r2022f.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/3618490.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3600/3903846277_5200143fcd_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cf/Vara%C5%BEdin_roofs.jpg/1024px-Vara%C5%BEdin_roofs.jpg









http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/3097/kastelsvmihovil01.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/Zadar_Kathedrale_St._Anastasia_04.jpg/1024px-Zadar_Kathedrale_St._Anastasia_04.jpg









http://www.gimpoz.hr/repos/site_lightbox/1349722843astrozg-p1090026.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/56201101.jpg









http://www.odeontravel.rs/photos/destinacije/leto/hrvatska/rovinj/003.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Baska, Island of Krk* 








by Brch









After season in Baška by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr









by AgawaFantek, panoramio 









by togo95, panoramio 


by MountMan









La spiaggia di Baška by michel.corrent, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

_








by Josip Toth_


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Žumberak









by klun, fotozine.org 









by klun, fotozine.org 









by zinder,pticica 









by BRACO3


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Vrsar









http://www.zupavrsar.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/panorama-vrsara3.jpg









http://www.zupavrsar.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/panorama-vrsara2.jpg


by Gorgoroth









http://www.holidaycheck.de/data/urlaubsbilder/images/33/1156012674.jpg









http://izletipoistri.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/IMGV_017.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/26051359.jpg









http://www.maistra.hr/pictures/vrsar_08.jpg









http://www.maistra.hr/pictures/vrsar_12.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Blue Cave








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5B0GusGJCN0/UI9N_stQiKI/AAAAAAAAACc/mcD0Uva_XRI/s1600/blue-caves-01.jpg








http://www.minimagazin.info/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Modra-špilja-2.jpg








http://castellumtravel.com/sadrzaj/fotogalerija/2013092523479250794/modra-splilja.jpg








http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-9087/croatia_dalmatia_split_bisevo_0001.jpg








http://www.hvar-adventure.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/croatia136modraspilja.jpg


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

Japanac said:


> Hi tourists! :hi:
> I would like to present to you my country - *Croatia* *- country of 1000 colors.* :cheers:
> Let's going to start enyoing:
> 
> ...


^^
*STUNNING !*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Paradise Beach:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/croatia....99382526928/10151782760466929/?type=1&theater

Plava Grota, island Cres:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/croatia....99382526928/10151782760426929/?type=1&theater

Kornati National Park:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/croatia....99382526928/10151782760411929/?type=1&theater

Dolphin in the Adriatic Sea:










https://hr-hr.facebook.com/croatia....99382526928/10151782760391929/?type=1&theater


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Hvar island, Vrboska


















http://www.island-hvar.info/hvar_ima...ka_bridges.jpg










http://www.island-hvar.info/hvar_ima...h_fortress.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Zagorje









http://www.uzagorju.com/obj-izleti/4...orje%20(2).jpg










http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-18...je_2412001.jpg










http://www.kulturni-turizam.com/slik...20KUMROVEC.jpg










http://www.kulturni-turizam.com/slik...ovec%20(1).jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Bela










Tikveš









Trakoščan









Belišće








http://www.kulturni-turizam.com/slike/Beli%C5%A1%C4%87e3.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Prokurative









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5220/5430502542_0c9f8a1a29_b.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/75/Trg_Prokurative.JPG/1024px-Trg_Prokurative.JPG









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/79072891.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3142/2622011332_d9b41b16be_b.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zagreb Cathedral*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/68151726.jpg


*View from the north tower on the city of Zagreb*








http://www.zagreb.hr/UserDocsImages///pogled sa zagrebacke katedrale 1(2).jpg









http://www.zagreb.hr/UserDocsImages///pogled sa zagrebacke katedrale 12(1).jpg









http://www.zagreb.hr/UserDocsImages///pogled sa zagrebacke katedrale 13(1).jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Southern Velebit










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51265063c9334&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=513a52eea7e0b&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4feb229d84957&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f222808e6bac&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=5063739476dc2&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ff1c81e72376&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f88393014925&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f36dc8fda1c0&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ef39bb67843c&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ed6e27a6c0a9&gallery=4e3eb633d8828&tags=


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The island of Hvar








http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gall...c77e8c283&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gall...c77e8c283&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gall...c77e8c283&tags=










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gall...ery=&tags=Hvar









 
http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gall...c77e8c283&tags=


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Mountains of Dalmatia








http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51263f97030cc&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51264366ec92f&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fac61d4ddb43&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51b130123f7ce&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fac657c7a06e&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fac667c01dc2&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fb161362157e&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=50a2d83fc793e&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=50b286d3d21f7&gallery=4fabc7954557f&tags=


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Rivers of Dalmatia:*

Krupa river on its way through the karst of Southeastern Velebit:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4e662f2248391&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Towards Zrmanja:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4e73493963028&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Quiet evening on the shores of Zrmanja, in the background are Tulove Grede on Velebit:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4eed0e3ce1e3a&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Canyon of Krka river in white attire is a scene that is not seen often. In the background are the mountains of Promina (1148m), Dinara (1913m) and Svilaja (1505m):










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f42ce706ad1c&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Matica river on its way through the Vrgoračko Polje field:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fa29ad433ae5&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Alice in the Wonderland, this time in the canyon of Zrmanja River:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=50a2cc5d641ec&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

End of the day in the canyon of the river Krupa, cut into the slopes of Southeastern Velebit:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51b144ee23e74&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=

Day counts down its last minutes in the canyon of the river Krka:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=51b14916703bf&gallery=4e662bc9d8bbc&tags=


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Kvarner Bay*




*by Gorgoroth*


*by MountMan*


























































^^
*by Arsen Miletić*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Šolta*









by dark_room, pticica 









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000589703_l_0_dg4pw7.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/25420823.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/3/3b/%C5%A0olta_Stomorska_Hrvatska_Westufer_2012_c.jpg/1024px-%C5%A0olta_Stomorska_Hrvatska_Westufer_2012_c.jpg









http://www.smokvina.hr/common/a6/s/5624/travel%C5%A1olta7croatia.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000413182_l_0_zjf6hv.jpg









http://www.discovercroatia.co.za/img/frontend/Self-Guided%20Cycle%20Tour%20from%20Split%20to%20Dubrovnik/selfGuidedDay7_002.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/25420760.jpg









http://www.horvatorszagnyaralas.hu/images/szigetkepek/8-79.jpg

 
by darkroom









by dark_room, fotozine.org


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Kastela *is an agglomeration of seven small towns in Croatia, located on the central Dalmatian coast. 
The Kastela (which is plural of _Kastel_) include:
Kastel Gomilica, Kastel Kambelovac, Kastel Luksic, Kastel Novi, Kaštel Stari, Kastel Sucurac, Kastel Stafilic 

*Kastel Novi*








http://www.marinskakula.com/images/gallery/96/gallery_big/kula5.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/24442749.jpg

*Kastel Luksic*








059 Kastel Luksic by demaigret, on Flickr 









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Ka%C5%A1tel_Vitturi.jpg

*Kastel Gomilica*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16652210.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16652519.jpg

*Kastel Stari*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/16652909.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000297013_l_0_B70Pnw.jpg

*Kastel Sucurac*








http://www.kastela.com/files/kastela/sucurac/kastela158.jpg









http://www.kastela.com/files/kastela/sucurac/kastela161.jpg

*Kastel Stafilic*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/17381026.jpg









http://www.kastela.com/files/kastela/stafilic/kastela035.jpg

*Kastel Kambelovac*








http://www.kastelkambelovac.info/pic/10669__kastel_kambelovac__800.jpg









http://www.kastela-travel.com/images/img-sadrzaj/gallery/11.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

* Varaždin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zvenklem/7286485846








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zvenklem/7286484630/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardboy/3930347009









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4014756273



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zvenklem/7286484630/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardboy/3931063902/in/set-72157622277454833/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4014754455









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4006555348









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sitomon/6807127919









http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q169/palomas_2006/Spancirfest%202008/IMG_2417.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4014745423/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

small country but with amazing diverse landscapes.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep, we were quite fortunate in that regard... Kind missing a sandy desert scenario though


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Slavonski Brod Star Fortress (finally under re-construction) :banana:









http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f242/mata000/stoerna.jpg



























http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-6429/Slavonski-Brod-tvrdava.jpg


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Svetoslav Suronja said:


> Yep, we were quite fortunate in that regard... Kind missing a sandy desert scenario though


What about Đurđevevački pesci:
It isn't a real desert, but...:










... I like it. 

More photos here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1200187

by croatian forumer x-type
:cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

^^
Yeah, but that's just a few km.. But I guess it qualifys 

Big Easter Eggs 





























http://www.zagrebonline.hr/foto-ispred-katedrale-izlozene-divovske-pisanice/?nggpage=2









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7177/6933928822_149a02762f_z.jpg









http://www.tz-koprivnicko-krizevacka.hr/pisanice/2009/zagreb2009.jpg









http://www.zkahlina.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/pisanica_jelacic_trg.bmp









http://www.obrtnici-zagreb.hr/articlefiles/889_1975_jaje.jpg









http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-15113/Pisanica-od-srca-na-beckom-trgu-Freyung_2012.jpg









http://www.zagrebonline.hr/foto-ispred-katedrale-izlozene-divovske-pisanice/?nggpage=2


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rovinj* 








http://www.istria.ru/









http://www.odeontravel.rs/photos/des...rovinj/010.jpg










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/30191363.jpg










http://www.vila-kristina.com/wp-cont...our_clouds.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The *Euphrasian Basilica* (Croatian: _Eufrazijeva bazilika),_ is a basilica in Poreč, Croatia. The episcopal complex, including, apart the basilica itself, a sacristy, a baptistery and the bell tower of the nearby archbishop's palace, is one of the best examples of early Byzantine architecture in the Mediterranean region and is on the UNESCO list..









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markomaras/9510367904









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wwwdragos/2931934228








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3562235001








https://www.flickr.com/photos/terzocchio/6897014585









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5808703844








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/3904618966









https://www.flickr.com/photos/terzocchio/6896994557/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/terzocchio/6897038051








https://www.flickr.com/photos/pmalovrh/6290214040/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/3904621452


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice updates


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Island of Brač









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/4037279093









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6550305219









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6802616983









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8698904109









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/6967578520









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9800524763









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/4044438040/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/2159941270









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12012296653









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/3633219413









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6120020180/in/pool-supetar/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4791168146


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Ilok *








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9929839504









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dulemare/4907693430








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10653669984/in/set-72157637273748514/









http://i1.wp.com/dobrahrana.jutarnji.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/262-92-principovac_ilok5-260412.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lika Region*




































































































http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?gallery=4e3ec714a3da7


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Kopački Rit Nature Park*









http://awsassets.panda.org/img/original/kopacki_rit__mario_romulic.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001133534_l_0_fw08of.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/texx1978/7516469546









https://www.flickr.com/photos/texx1978/7516469546








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/5877630202









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cortez_cro/9006318942

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zoranziza/5606157400








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nefotografas/10059106324









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonreg/8022591108









http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-5837/croatia_slavonia_nature_park_kopacki_rit_005.jpg


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Awesome photos! BTW, landscape of Kopački Rit reminds me regions of Masuria and Podlasie in north-eastern Poland.:cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Cravat, die Krawatte*

The earliest known usage of cravat in history is by Ivan Gundulic (1589-1638), a famous Croatian poet from the City of Dubrovnik. Note that Gundulic died the year when the French emperor Louis XIV was born.

Croatian soldiers served in many European armies since the seventeenth century. So in the French army in the 17th century, during the reign of Louis XIII, there was a cavalry composed exclusively of the Croats, called Royal - Cravate, which existed in the period of 1664-1789. These soldiers gave the world something that is today unavoidable in fashion: the tie, called la cravate by the French and by the Germans die Krawatte - the expression was coined from the Croatian name, and mentioned for the first time in 1651.











Ivan Gundulic (1589-1638) with his cravat in 1622. 
Source: Acadmia Cravatica.










Cravate around the City Bell in Dubrovnik, 2006










Monument of Marko Marulic of Split (1450-1524), a famous Croatian writer from 15th-16th centuries, decorated by a nice cravate. Carved by Ivan Mestrovic in 1924. 
Photo by Jelena Popic. 

•Italian - Cravatta 
•Spanish - Corbata 
•Filipino - Korbata 
•Portuguese - Gravata 
•Croatian - Kravata 
•Irish - Carabhat 
•Basque - Gorbata 
•English - Cravat 
•Welsh - Crafat 
•Swedish - Kravatt 
•Finnish - Kravatti 
•Flemish - Krawaat 
•Danish - Kravata
•Dutch - Kravata
•Norwegian - Krawatt
•Swedish - Krawatt

•Estonian - Kravata
•Greek - Gravata, γραβάτα
•Polish - Krawat 
•Ukrainian - Kravatka 
•Czech - Kravata 
•Slovakian - Kraváta
•Slovenian - Kravata
•Albanian: Kravatë
•Romanian - Cravată 
•Serbian - Kravata
•Turkish - Kravat
•Afrikaans - Krawat
•Galician - Gravat
•Malay - Cravat
•Vietnamese - Cà vạt, Cravat

http://www.croatianhistory.net/etf/cravate.html


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Labin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robiats/3208694796









https://www.flickr.com/photos/malioli/12701709805









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lenok2010/5013981883








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3939870633








https://www.flickr.com/photos/silvyp/7649034228








https://www.flickr.com/photos/curlewpd/6354392641









https://www.flickr.com/photos/czmyras/5890497206/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko-battyanyi/9978095236









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko-battyanyi/10095486236








https://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko-battyanyi/10121883266








https://www.flickr.com/photos/potjeh/7003696026









https://www.flickr.com/photos/czmyras/5889930151


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Relentless Sun turned the blue Adriatic into the sea of magma (Plavnik and Cres islands from Velebit):










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/?photo=500baa9428d86&gallery=&tags=&date=&favorite=1&photo_no=298

Traffic jam in the Zadar Channel. At the back is Ugljan island:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/?photo=500bac225bdf9&gallery=&tags=&date=&favorite=1&photo_no=297

In the Velebit channel sea quickly losses ground under its feet. On the other side is Pag island, barren to the bone by Bura wind:










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/?photo=4ff6ca34ddf96&gallery=&tags=&date=&favorite=1&photo_no=302


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Island of Olib*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomislavmavrovic/6883441395








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomislavmavrovic/6883533045








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomislavmavrovic/6883517201/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/atrnkoczy/6208749698








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomislavmavrovic/6883528043








https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomislavmavrovic/6883462205


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Island of Silba*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bluebe...7624019254436/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/potjeh/6110148159









https://www.flickr.com/photos/potjeh/6110153793









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blubs/2824016967









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blueberryruby/4504795891









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blubs/2824016959









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blubs/2824016959








 https://www.flickr.com/photos/meironke/6124496055 
__________________


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia Holidays 2013*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

River Kupa








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2789727698








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12898259373








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6144599872








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6144049997/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsarnavka/2101541968/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsarnavka/2101623580/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13887054046


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful scenery!


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Island of Krk*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nkomes/8530809496









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4577664886









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2964670532









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cole97/3864931267









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lorytr...ver/3853362144










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bibi72...n/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bacsacc/10192095074









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frankipanki/2758736727









https://www.flickr.com/photos/windwa...n/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lorytr...ver/2796511973









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregor_samsa/5398096030









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mateeee/9183152048









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcom...n/photostream/








 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4570042461


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The city of Rijeka *

It is the third largest city in Croatia and our biggest port. 









http://www.waterbookings.com/uploads/images/lokacije/moscenice01.jpg









http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/4592/ts33u.jpg









http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4563/rijeka2011304.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000989973_l_0_bzkvoj.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001179850_l_0_xs9oao.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3a/Palaca_Jadran_Jadrolinija_Rijeka_4408.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3226103266/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/drsathish/813087246








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3225251999








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2729516916









https://www.flickr.com/photos/markizay/2725997032








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jluebeck/10073923575


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Trsat Castle above Rijeka, and a few more pics of the city*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/arrrrt/9277919286








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5785694569








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5785690475








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5761253555/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/markizay/2725171791









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/78089988.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmrack/3053898785








https://www.flickr.com/photos/markizay/2726009264/in/photostream/









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/25941226.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/arrrrt/9258577568/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gmrack/3053898793/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/groberschnitzer/9673082918








https://www.flickr.com/photos/-sanja-/370868875








https://www.flickr.com/photos/theproctors/4965069426


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ :cheers:
...Best photos of Rijeka taken by me in 2014 only for you in few minutes. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Panoramas:












More photos when I take them. 
by me
:cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Some find them morbid others seek them out. I'm not a cemetery man, but I think the one in Zagreb,* Mirogoj*, is really beautiful..

Mirogoj cemetary inters members of all religious groups: Catholic, Orthodox, Muslim, Jewish, Protestant, and irreligious graves can all be found. In the arcades are the last resting places of many famous Croatians (and Austro-Hungarians).

The cemetery was created in 1876 on a plot of land owned by the linguist Ljudevit Gaj. Architect Hermann Bollé designed the main building. The construction of the arcades, the cupolas, and the church in the entryway was begun in 1879.

*I like it because the arcades change colour *

*Sometimes they are red, orange and yellow*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/6303199806

*And sometimes all green*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7176604640








https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/7209125568








https://www.flickr.com/photos/miroslav-vajdic/10306879466









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/62152388.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/atilla2008/7564206428

*On All Saints Day People come from all corners to light candles and pray*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsarnavka/9149134945/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsarnavka/9151579240/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zzokalj/5161135922










https://www.flickr.com/photos/iisolde/5497691272








https://www.flickr.com/photos/iisolde/5497691272








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5843041442








https://www.flickr.com/photos/prius-04/10274008126








https://www.flickr.com/photos/peromali/3979449461








https://www.flickr.com/photos/neobloom/7527770550








https://www.flickr.com/photos/neobloom/7535262850/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/innagrubmair/8204405316


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Krka National Park*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32470954










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86771278









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ari-/7726091010


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/marioleona/4263432640








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zonazeta/4903979311








https://www.flickr.com/photos/solarishotelsresort/5793655380








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/2680774595








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sinisajagarinec/5809026295








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4621452530








https://www.flickr.com/photos/kpmst7/2681593090/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/katebodger/5949159863

*Nearby town of Skradin*







https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/496793112








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7903346856


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Ston*

The *Walls of Ston* are a series of defensive stone walls, originally more than 7 kilometres (4.3 mi) long, that surrounded and protected the city of Ston, in Dalmatia, part of the Republic of Dubrovnik.

The wall, today 5.5 kilometres long wall links Ston to Mali Ston, and is in the shape of an irregular pentangle. It was completed in the 15th century, along with its 40 towers (20 of which have survived) and 5 fortresses. Within, three streets were laid from north to south and three others from east to west. Thus, fifteen equal blocks were formed with 10 houses in each. Residential buildings around the edges. The Gothic Republic Chancellery and the Bishop's Palace are outstanding among the public buildings.










http://sobrecroacia.com/imagenes/Ston.jpg










http://www.daytoursworld.com/media/t...main/ston5.jpg










http://crotap.com/sites/default/file...l/ston%204.jpg 

The walls were maintained and renovated in order to protect the precious salt pans that contributed to Dubrovnik's wealth, which are still being worked today








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9576795291








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869269976








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869321264
















https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinkarey/5123426501








https://www.flickr.com/photos/diannabentley/2640100394








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869287330


----------



## Tiruriru torte (May 15, 2014)

:cheers:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Great photos from the country of 1000 colours. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

A small baroque town that I like very much, *Požega*, is in the east of Croatia. Every once in a while I like to stop there, it has a very charming atmosphere and feel to it..









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5103273754








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5169693253 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5136000810









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dclarson/4877602444








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dclarson/12680441833








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dclarson/12680751834/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/dclarson/4876986939








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5109712909









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5078865767/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5124143548









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5088933420


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

In the last few days huge floods have been causing very serious problems in Central Europe and in the Balkans. Namely Croatia, Serbia and Bosnia&Herzegovina have experienced huge floods., the water level has been the highest in the last 120 years.

In Bosnia&Herzegovina situation is extremly harsh, around 1/3 of the country is under water. 
























 






















































Any help is more than welcome.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lonjsko Polje* (English: _Lonja Field_) is the largest protected wetland in both Croatia and the entire Danube basin. It covers an area of 505.6 square kilometres (195.2 sq miles). 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/2505601379









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11242460243








https://www.flickr.com/photos/walter-photographs/5365706198








https://www.flickr.com/photos/g6/2506704764








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7936725190/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vinkosunde/3747173714








https://www.flickr.com/photos/divji_svet/8986329390








https://www.flickr.com/photos/divji_svet/8986323590/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/divji_svet/8878511605








https://www.flickr.com/photos/divji_svet/8879436834/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ozetsky/4754491701








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12586008363


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Vrsar*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomkowicz/3191581281 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/meironke/3612825265









 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/omacar...n/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/omacarena/5918005729










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rabbitriot/5748155180









 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/andra_mb/3952392425









 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/omacarena/5918594236









 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/motivsucher/6150057150










https://www.flickr.com/photos/motivs...n/photostream/









 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/domenicomarchi/4842975873








 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/allbertovich/5091127356


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Cavtat*

The original city was founded by the Greeks in the 6th century BC under the name of Epidaurus (or Epidauros, Greek: Επίδαυρος) while the surrounding area was inhabited by the Illyrians.
The town changed its name to Epidaurum when it came under Roman rule in 228 BC. The current name is the Croatized version of the name Civitas vetus, as is was known by its inhabitants before they fled the destruction of the city and founded the city of Dubrovnik. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9138580396/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9126769390
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bo_foto/7985216242/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/bo_foto/7985216608









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8123304499/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5868902053/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869457936
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869420600/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5868861107









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amipreside/7990677352









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eilamgil/2066675459https://www.flickr.com/photos/oliverherbold/9736595638/in/photostream/ 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oliverherbold/9682592897https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869069849/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheep...o9-ei9qCU-5kXUGV-9WCeBv-9WCdVa-9WF4D1-8x175T/ 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/5869067737









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wortel-/2860155786/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/wortel-/2860155786/in/photostream/ 








https://www.flickr.com/photos/wortel-/2855243887/in/photostream/https://www.flickr.com/photos/wortel-/2860155774/in/photostream/


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Šibenik* is a historic town in Croatia, located in central Dalmatia where the river Krka flows into the Adriatic Sea.

Unlike other cities along the Adriatic coast, which were established by Greeks, Illyrians and Romans, Šibenik was founded by Croatians.








https://www.flickr.com/photos/prebral/8041215126








https://www.flickr.com/photos/asti-dan/8147314448/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/heidivossnilsen/7228031528








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12204603183








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3925536025








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2807193672/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/pavel_vanik/2934832965/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12204994006/in/photostream/


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Šibenik II*

The central church in Šibenik, the Cathedral of St. James, is on the UNESCO World Heritage list. Several successive architects built it completely in stone between 1431 and 1536, both in Gothic and in Renaissance style. The interlocking stone slabs of the Cathedral's roof were damaged when the city was shelled by Serbian forces in 1991. The damage has since been repaired.

In the town of Šibenik there are four fortresses: St. Ivan, St. Mihovil, St. Nikola and Šubićevac Fortress









https://www.flickr.com/photos/prebral/8041424759









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thenightrider/14047180272









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/colecc...res/5223415385









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepd...n/photostream/









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepd...n/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12204349845









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/bettin...n/photostream/









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/enbodenumer/8108581731


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Šibenik III*

*The Cathedral of St James*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8124443552










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8746373787









 https://www.flickr.com/photos/pietrosb/2568628834











https://www.flickr.com/photos/hpbachofen/8040554834









https://www.flickr.com/photos/noroad...ns/10024768073


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zagreb Cathedral*

The Zagreb Cathedral on Kaptol hill is dedicated to the Assumption of Mary and to kings Saint Stephen and Saint Ladislaus. 

The cathedral measures 77 metres in length, and 46.60 metres in width with towers being 108 metres high. The inside of the Cathedral occupies 2386 square metres of space and can hold a little over 5000 people. 

Surrounding the cathedral is the renaissance Archbishop's Court with the towers and walls protecting the cathedral from the Turkish invasion. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/miroslav-vajdic/5829673867









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zatletic/3438321964









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bocchedicattaro/6962347061









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12544604843








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zatletic/3434750000








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5542066107








https://www.flickr.com/photos/h4ppy/2732763538


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zagreb Cathedral II*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zatletic/3438627846








https://www.flickr.com/photos/monsterinc/330403887/in/photostream/









http://www.zagreb-cathedral.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/intro3.jpg









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5712481942









http://www.hkv.hr/images/stories/Slike05/ZMAJ/26_katedrala-glagoljica.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Main Square 2014










*Ivan Coric












Ivan Coric












Ivan Coric


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Heaven on Earth- Plitvice Lakes, National Park, Croatia*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Island of Cres*










http://www.davorrostuhar.com/fotografije-hrvatska/










http://www.davorrostuhar.com/fotografije-hrvatska/










http://www.davorrostuhar.com/fotografije-hrvatska/










http://www.davorrostuhar.com/fotografije-hrvatska/










http://www.davorrostuhar.com/fotografije-hrvatska/


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Cycling Croatia - Biokovo*







:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new updates from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Croatian beach

*NIN*








*VUKOVAR*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/86760050.jpg

*CRES*








Mali Bok | Cres by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr 

*CRES*








Sveti Blaž | Cres by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000196316_l_0_HYEH2x.jpg

*BRAČ*








http://www.zutimacak.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Bol_na_Bracu_-_Zlatni_rat.jpg

*SELINE*

ImageShack.us 

*PAG*









*OSIJEK*









*BRELA*








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/59981668.jpg

*VIS*








http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001166250_l_0_d3oxid.jpg

*KORČU**LA*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zrmanja river canyon*


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Houses beside beach are beautiful. Croatia is a nice country.


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Croatia - Land of Rivers*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful, very nice updates... :cheers:


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice places to visit. What about tourism there?


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Gold and silver Croatia:










by f.:blue










by croatian forumer P.C.Dolabella
:cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^

:master:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Makarska









http://www.culmena.hr/hr/fcbcamp-croatia/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/FCB1Makarska1.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/4848269.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/48245550.jpg









http://chekushka3.narod.ru/makarska003.jpg









http://damo.marken.net.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/P7201122.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/1015494.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000283980_l_0_VjyoIY.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/495663.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

JaswinderSingh said:


> Nice places to visit. What about tourism there?


Well, that depends, some places are more geared up for tourism, others are more rustic. The coastal regions are mostly tourist-oriented as well as the capital city and bigger cities inland, other places not so much. In recent years the mountain regions of Lika and Gorski kotar are also getting a lot of visitors.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Imotski









http://i27.tinypic.com/2u599go.jpg










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...a#post86852831










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...ll_Imotski.JPG










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...a#post86852831










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/9743995.jpg










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/85488202.jpg










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=86852831&highlight=makarska#post86852831









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/13842921.jpg


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ nice update!


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Novigrad na Dobri Castle 









http://img.geocaching.com/cache/aeaca574-d14e-456b-aad5-e123c60355e9.jpg?rnd=0.1762949

















[






























 ​ photos by:​ http://www.hkv.hr/reportae/lj-krinjar/6658-reportaa-stari-grad-novigrad-na-dobri.html​


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Arena in Pula









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000512119_l_0_3ocv9z.jpg









http://topwalls.net/wallpapers/2013/05/Pula-Arena-Aerial-Croatia-768x1024.jpg









http://www.croatia-expert.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Pula-Arena.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/9597792.jpg









http://adriatic-taxi.com/images/pula.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*River Krka*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*"Red spirits" over central Adriatic
*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lobor Castle*









http://www.zpiljak-photoworld.net/wp-content/gallery/landscapes/loborgrad_01.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Kaštel Isabella*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354997









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354999


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice as well


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Dubrovnik
*dubrovnik, croatia by Li Weimin, on Flickr

*Rovinj*

St. Euphemia Church pano by CaSh's pic, on Flickr

*Split*
REGATA SV.DUJE by torcast, on Flickr

*Southern Velebit*








by Ivan Coric, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46191036*

Plitvice*








photo by Croat34
*
Zagreb*








*
Šipan*








by Hotel Bozica on *flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/hotel_bozica/15244604521/


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rovinj*









http://www.zicasso.com/sites/default...own-aerial.jpg









http://www.odeontravel.rs/photos/des...rovinj/010.jpg










http://www.vila-kristina.com/wp-cont...our_clouds.jpg









Sunset at Rovinj by Frank Lucifer, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rovinj II*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/66949980.jpg









http://passportenvy.files.wordpress....inj20-copy.jpg









http://www.poslovni.hr/media/PostAtt...ja%20Adris.JPG









http://crosail.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/img_1382.jpg









http://www.poslovni.hr/media/PostAtt...20tvornica.JPG









http://www.adris.hr/images/modules/t...8763279-58.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rovinj III*









http://www.camping.hr/cmsmedia/katalog/414/rovinj01.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/73457903.jpg









http://www.settemuse.it/viaggi_europ...ovigno_073.JPG









http://www.rovinj-online.net/wp-cont...3/01/muzej.jpg









http://www.via-mea.com/Repository/Sl...a/Rovinj12.jpg









http://www.yachtscroatia.com/_resour...Rovinj-005.jpg









http://revitas.org/files/images/gall...e-rovinj07.jpg









http://revitas.org/files/images/gall...a-rovinj01.jpg









https://www.cruisingexcursions.com/i...-of-Rovinj.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Shipwreck of Baron Gautsch









http://cro-eu.com/galerija-fotografi...kog_Lloyda.jpg









http://www.kigo.hr/wp-content/upload...22918996_n.jpg









http://r-weger.at/images/gallery/IMAG0075a.jpg








http://r-weger.at/images/gallery/IMAG0076a.jpg









http://r-weger.at/images/gallery/IMAG0072a.jpg









http://starfish.hr/wp-content/upload...onGautsch2.jpg









http://r-weger.at/images/gallery/IMAG0088a.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Ilok*, *St John Capistran church*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/41479553.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/43017393.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Dubovac*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lika*









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ee9fc0f0cda6&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=










http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fbc07da54ce1&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4fb06b9b9701f&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=50538d03673ab&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=520e0dc3c916a&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4ed788717fb72&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=









http://www.aleksandargospic.com/gallery.php?photo=4f69f658b482a&gallery=4e3ec714a3da7&tags=


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Lika:










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/806418939409100/?type=1&theater










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/800320320018962/?type=1&theater

Dalmatia:










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/805097232874604/?type=1&theater


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb*









http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5542677278_379bcd2c01_b.jpg









http://s19.postimg.org/ocafmho83/2012_07_05_19_48_02_1.jpg









http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00463/snijeg_zagreb_kaza_463747S0.jpg









http://old.hnk.hr/var/hnk/storage/i..._jpg/13580-1-cro-HR/an7_5091_jpg_lightbox.jpg









http://old.hnk.hr/var/hnk/storage/i..._jpg/13571-1-cro-HR/an6_9365_jpg_lightbox.jpg









http://old.hnk.hr/var/hnk/storage/images/media/images/atrij4/125743-1-cro-HR/atrij4_lightbox.jpg









http://old.hnk.hr/var/hnk/storage/i..._jpg/13565-1-cro-HR/an5_0452_jpg_lightbox.jpg









http://www.hkv.hr/images/stories/Slike05/Slavonija_4/32_hnk.jpg









http://old.hnk.hr/var/hnk/storage/i...13601-1-cro-HR/an6_9382_copy_jpg_lightbox.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Salona* (Ancient Greek: Σάλωνα) was an ancient city on the Dalmatian coast, 5 km from the city of Split. After the conquest by the Romans, Salona became the capital of the Roman province of Dalmatia.

































































































































Salona's continuing prosperity resulted in extensive church building in the fourth and fifth centuries, including an episcopal basilica and a neighboring church and baptistery inside the walls, and several shrines honoring martyrs outside. These have made it a major site for studying the development of Christian sacred architecture.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Salona II
*
At its peak, Salona had around 60 000 people 

 

 

 
^^
by: darkroom

Salona was largely destroyed in the invasions of the Avars and Slavs in the sixth and seventh centuries. Refugees from Salona settled inside the remains of Diocletian's Palace

Today it is a quiet town that forms a suburb of Split..


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Zagreb, Upper Town









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Pula*









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000512119_l_0_3ocv9z.jpg









http://croatia.hr/Images/t900x600-18...arena-1812.jpg









http://www.pula.hr/typo3temp/pics/a7468dceab.jpg









http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1192207120


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Pula II
*
Temple of Augustus









Fort Muzil








http://cdn.regionalexpress.hr/images...il_%286%29.jpg

Kastel








http://www.pohrani.com/f/20/lO/3PBTGCrA/pula2013104.jpg

Porta Gemina








http://kiko-unico.com.hr/wp-content/...ta_pula_01.jpg

Small Roman Theatre








http://www.pulainfo.mobi/catalogue/pulainfo/13/1.jpg

The Cathedral of the Assumption of the Blessed Virgin Mary 








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/75259321.jpg

Arcus Sergii








http://www.boriskacan.com/galleries/Pula-000001.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Pula; my favourite town in Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

A rare, well-preserved German World War II bomber has been found near the island of Žirje, the wreckage is that of a Junkers Ju 87 or Štuka (Sturzkampfflugzeug) 'dive bomber'..










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-Two-discovered-preserved-coast-Croatia.html









http://tris.com.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Štuka-na-Žirju-6.jpg









http://vojnapovijest.vecernji.hr/media/cache/ac/be/acbe6a2f2a8195f829cea19647d07df3.jpg











http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...r-Two-discovered-preserved-coast-Croatia.html


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Velebit Mt.








































































































































http://www.aleksandargospic.com/blog.php?post=21


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

love those juicy steaks.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The *Assumption Cathedral* (Croatian: _Katedrala Velike Gospe_, _Katedrala Marijina Uznesenja_) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Dubrovnik. It is the seat of the Diocese of Dubrovnik. 









http://www.potepuh.si/public/upload/gallery/800/dubrovnik3.jpg

The cathedral was built on the site of several former cathedrals, including 6th, 10th and 11th century buildings, and their 12th century successor in the Romanesque style, which was largely destroyed in the great earthquake of 1667. 









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/41968663.jpg

The Senate of Dubrovnik appealed to the architect Andrea Bufalini who sent a model for the new church. Several other Italian architects including Francesco CortesePaolo Andreotti, Pier Antonio Bazzi, and Tommaso Maria Napoli of Palermo completed the Cathedral over the next three decades.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...vnikDSC00158.JPG/1024px-DubrovnikDSC00158.JPG

The style of the Cathedral is in keeping with the esthetics of Roman Baroque architecture.









http://www.dubrovnik-festival.hr/sites/default/files/field/image/dubrovacka_katedrala.jpg

The cathedral was damaged in 1991 during the Siege of Dubrovnik but the damage has since been repaired.









http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a142/did350/aj BLOG/DUBROVNIKSaintBlaise2.jpg


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

End of another beautiful autumn day observed from the slopes of Svilaja mountain. Light from the west flooded the distant Velebit while Bukovica is in the shadow:










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/821247971259530/?type=1&theater

While Lika enjoys the last hour of sunlight, Velebit plays and makes noodles from it:










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/820272908023703/?type=1&theater

Life is a river...









https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/826575314060129/?type=1&theater


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Palagruža island









http://www.sailingeurope.com/media/2894333/palagruza_croatia.jpg









http://yachtkorab.com/gallery/palagruza/1.jpg









http://www.dalmatia.hr/media/k2/items/cache/537eafaab0a4c0a227d88cc02e4492cf_XL.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Miljana manor









http://www.24sata.hr/image/plemenit...vih-900x600-20070937-20101019004406-30153.jpg









http://www.uzagorju.com/objekti/84/galerija/dvorci-miljana.jpg









http://www.yachtscroatia.com/_resou...rvatskog-zagorja_07-695-T-MILJANA-SRED-HR.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Zagreb









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390303









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390293









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390426









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390362









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390425









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390371









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390300









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390420









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385390344


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Motovun









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354241









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354148









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354191









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354217









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354136









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354180









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354180









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354152









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384354244


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The *Cathedral of St. Peter and St. Paul* (Croatian: _Katedrala Svetog Petra i Pavla_), the co-cathedral of the Roman Catholic Archdiocese of Đakovo-Osijek, is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Đakovo. 
Đakovo Cathedral is the biggest sacral newly built building of Croatian historicism and one of the 3 biggest cathedrals in Croatia. 

The Cathedral was built 1866-1882 under Josip Juraj Strossmayer, who was at that time the bishop of the Catholic diocese of Đakovo and Srijem. Architects of the Cathedral are Carl Roesner and Friedrich von Schmidt from Vienna.

The landscaped park from the 19th century near the bishop's palace is a horticultural monument under special protection as well as the nearby Small Park (Mali Park).









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383857









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383942









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383850









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383911









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383909









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383946











http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383914









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383937









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/havcfic/image_translations/img/000/002/586/lightbox/Djakovo_katedrala0025-Djakovacka_20katedrala_20interijer_20(6).jpg?1385383927


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Magnificent!


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377855









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377720









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377718









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377732









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377729









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377810









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newrep...=1&p=119286680









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377736


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Knin Fortress* (Croatian: _Kninska tvrđava_) is a medieval royal palace and fortress located just above Knin. The name Knin was first mentioned in the 10th century by the Byzantine Emperor Constantine VII. Porphyrogenitus, in his work De Administrando Imperio.









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384334877

It is one of the biggest and most significant defensive medevial strongholds and it was one of the residences of Croatian monarchs, and possibly became the main residence later. The construction of the fortress started as early as 9th century. Today, the fortress occupies an area of 123.147 m2 and is among the biggest cultural and historical monuments in Croatia. The fortress is close to half a kilometre long, 110m wide, and her elevation is 344m









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384334888

Several Roman tombs discovered beneath the fortress and architectural remains on the hill Spas confirm that there was a previous Roman settlement there.









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384334891

In the era of the early Croatian state rulers such as Trpimir, :banana: *Svetoslav Suronja* , Stjepan Držislav, Dimitar Zvonimir and Petar Svačić resided there.








http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384334880


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

Plitvice lakes national park-heaven on earth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUw7FooI7wM


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Dugi otok*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351669









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351654









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351694









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351693









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351669









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351712









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351713









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351707


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots as usual, especially like the last one.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Winter has come to Croatia :banana:
*
Island of Pag*

















^^
crometeo

*Motovun*








by Bojan Širola Photography & Design, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/BojanSirola 

*Mt Dinara*







by syka
*Pula*









*Maruševec Castle*

Maruševec Winter / Maruševečka zima by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr 

*Samobor*








by MilanZ81

*Čakovec*

Kralja Tomislava by djolenovi, on Flickr 









Ptičica More photos by MJU780

*Opatija*








by Darko D, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/113707279

*Osijek*

Walking on old fortress Osijek in night by malioli, on Flickr









by Romulić&Stojčić 

*Zagreb*

















 Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR! 
:dance:

*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Plains of Slavonia*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Dubrovnik








http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0001000940_l_0_04zrh5.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Gorski kotar *


















by PAUK62, Ptičica

Risnjak by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr 

autumn by arsen miletic, on Flickr 

Sunset Road by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr 









by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/serpertine/1431413









by deepwater, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/u-sjeni...h-jela/1429658









by Pauk62, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=611240


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Marija Bistrica* is a town and municipality in the Krapina-Zagorje County in central Croatia best known for the old Marian shrine of the Black Madonna which is a place of pilgrimage and visited by hundreds of thousands of pilgrims every year. 










Sanctuary Marija Bistrica 2 by Mihael Tomić, on Flickr 









 Marija Bistrica (HR), on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.



























 Marija Bistrica (HR), on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.

Many pilgrims walk the 32km route from Zagreb. I did it a couple of times myself with a few of my friends, you start in the evening and walk through the night, the goal being to reach the shrine for the start of the morning mass 









The first written mention of the settlement Bistrica dates back to 1209 AD, as the possession of Croatian-Hungarian king Andrew II. Documents from 1334 first mention the church of Sts. Peter and Paul.










In 1545 a local priest hid the wonder working statue of the Blessed Virgin Mary with the Infant Jesus, which previously stood in a wooden chapel on the Vinski Vrh (Hill) nearby, within the church to save it from the Turks and took the secret of its hiding place to his grave. The statue was discovered in 1588, when according to the records bright light shone from the place where it was buried. In 1650 the statue had to be once again hidden to be rediscovered in 1684.









 Marija Bistrica (HR), on Flickr by  Janos Korom Dr.









Panoramio More photos by  Alexander Gazman (narlax)

In 1710 the Croatian parliament vowed to fund a new altar in the church, which was done in 1715. In 1731 the church was expanded and reconsecrated to Our Lady of the Snows.









Panoramio More photos by  mtomaz

In 1879 to 1882 a new church was built in its place, designed in the style of Neo-Renaissance by Hermann Bollé. Arcades were constructed around the church decorated with 22 paintings of the miracles granted by the Blessed Virgin. 

IMG_1119 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr

IMG_1117 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr 

Marija Bistrica 055 by korom, on Flickr 

During the construction a fire destroyed all of the church except the statue and the main altar. In 1923 Pope Pius XI granted the church the status of a minor basilica.

Marija Bistrica 050 by korom, on Flickr 









Panoramio More photos by  Gordana Muraja


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Eastern Slavonia and Baranja Region*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384263911









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384269719









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384268148









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384267316









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384268144









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384266290









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384263903









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384256151


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*From Greek to modern times*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384357212









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384355128









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384338363









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384336883









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384516285









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384516467









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385388187









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385384127









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385377490









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384337715









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384512099


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Wintery charms
*








by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/trsce-pod-rudnikom/1462295









by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/goranska-panorama/1462773









by Kosić, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/delnice/1462219 













by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/zalosni-pejzaz/1430985









by wolf_c, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/sumrak/1431740 









by wolf_c, pticica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/trsce-gorski-kotar/1429110









by deepwater, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/zima/1429260 









by Kosić, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/rastoke/1462643


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Danube River*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384255665









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385385877









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384255677









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385383589









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384255665









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385384401


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Olives and wine*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384441715









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384353713









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384441730









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385372544









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384441591









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385372559









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385372542









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384263905









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1385372565









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384441704









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384263923


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Christmas Story*









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000853687_l_0_fkn3ok.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000853648_l_0_qxk2bl.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000857910_l_0_8klw77.jpg









http://imagizer-cv.imageshack.us/a/img827/8538/58gf.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/115422179.jpg









http://imagizer-cv.imageshack.us/a/img687/7950/r822.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000556429_l_0_dokad1.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/115422226.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000556424_l_0_6wchwy.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000556423_l_0_oube5z.jpg









http://s2.pticica.com/foto/0000556426_l_0_8zqrjd.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The *Cathedral of St. Anastasia* (Croatian: _Katedrala sv. Stošije_) is a Roman Catholic cathedral in Zadar. It is the seat of the Archdiocese of Zadar.
The church's origins date back to a Christian basilica built in the 4th and 5th centuries, while much of the currently standing three-nave building was constructed in the Romanesque style during the 12th and 13th centuries

Cathedral of Saint Anastasia (Katedrala sv. Stošije), Zadar by twiga_swala, on Flickr

The first known bishop in Zadar was Felix - he attended two church councils, the first in Aquileia in 381 and the second in Milan in 390. The basilica's original patron was St. Peter. During the time of bishop Donatus, the diocese received the ashes of St. Anastasia of Syrmia from Emperor Nikephoros I, whom the cathedral took as patron. Donatus commissioned a sarcophagus for the remains, which are still held in the cathedral.

Cathedral St Anastasia [Zadar (2) - Croatia - Croacia] by Paco CT, on Flickr









Zadar (#2802) by Kordian, on Flickr 

During the siege of Zadar by the Venetians and Crusaders in 1202, the cathedral was heavily damaged. For the entire 13th century the building was under repair. It was reconsecrated on 27 May 1285

Zadar (#2803) by Kordian, on Flickr

Over the cathedral's history, two popes have made personal visits. Pope Alexander III arrived in 1177 and visited the cathedral as well as St. Anastasia's sarcophagus. Pope John Paul II came to the cathedral on June 9, 2003 on one of his last international visits.

Zadar by etiennefroment, on Flickr

Zadar, Croatie / Hrvatska by Picksz, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Brinje, Sokolac Castle *









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/55641826.jpg

It dates back to medieval times, while the town was held by the noble Frankopan and Gorjanski families. The castle was part of an important medieval fortified city held by Frankopan family.
Sokolac Castle was a grand building for ts time, dominated by the powerful perpendiculars of the entry tower, and the Chapel of the Holy Trinity. The entry into the burg was through a square, three-storey tower, the façades of which were relieved with lesenes linked at the top with blind arcades, making it a unique specimen in the whole of Central Europe


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Old town Drivenik*









Ptičica More photos by vesna277









wikipedia









wikipedia


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

* Lužnica Castle*

  
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62921830

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62583386
*
Novi dvori Jelačićevi*
   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83339284

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66866991


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*A few Croatian islands*









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384352100









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384352101









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384349723









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351654









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351948









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351959









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384353200









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384352178









http://filmingincroatia.hr/uploads/h...jpg?1384351955


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zagreb*









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=643885 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 


















*Stara Lokomotiva* -- Fran S -- *flickr* 


















Zakaj volim Zagreb - Facebook









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Croatian winter*









by Draco, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=431623


Snowy Peaks by Calamity_Jane138, on Flickr 








by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj









by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj









by Stanislav Horaček, Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/Mrkopalj


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Our Lady of the Sea, Pula*


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Extreme Hurricane Force Bora (Bura): 







:banana::banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ wow!


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Situated on the western side of the island of Korcula the town of* Vela Luka* is the 2nd largest settlement on the Adriatic islands, a safe harbour for seafarers.


Vela Luka02 by che1899, on Flickr

The region of todays Vela Luka was already inhabited in the prehistorical times.There are numerous Greek and Roman findings. Some explorers believe that in the area of Vela Luka (Potirna) there was a Greek-Conidian colony, and based on some remnants of architecture that can still be seen (Bradat, Gudulija, Poplat, Gubesa) a number of Roman settlements of economic i.e. farming character (villae rusticae) were found.


VelaLuka-5878 by Toni Weurlander, on Flickr


Vela Luka by Heath Cash, on Flickr


204/365: Vela Luka by Marcin Bajer, on Flickr

Vela Luka is surrounded by a variety of sheltered bays and most beaches are accessible reachable by car or a boat.


VelaLuka-5921 by Toni Weurlander, on Flickr


VelaLuka-6018 by Toni Weurlander, on Flickr


Vela Luka - Croatia by Gabcsi, on Flickr









http://imagesus.homeaway.com/mda01/be49c8cf-c853-452f-afb9-17d1866b6813.1.10









http://imagesus.homeaway.com/mda01/ff4b6f94-e1f7-48f5-8b2d-1c17bb4092a8.1.10


Adriatic dream by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

lovely!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really lovely, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Zagreb
*








by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=664976









by klun, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=664852









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 


Zagreb from the Esplanade by Robert Smith, on Flickr









*zagreb-14* -- Dima Malenko  -- *flickr *









*zagreb-28* -- Dima Malenko  -- *flickr *









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook  


Zagreb train station from the Esplanade by malone, on Flickr


oh my goodness by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


Antunovic hotel - Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


Antunovic hotel - Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr


Jarun Lake III by Thomas Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

With full sails towards the beast, a child of southern winds and Velebit mountain range:










https://www.facebook.com/aleksandar...3009303416737/984933838224275/?type=1&theater


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Pula Amphitheatre* is one of (if not the) best preserved Roman amphitheatres in the world. It is also the sixth largest in the world and regularly hosts numerous concerts, film festivals etc.









http://static.seattletimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/487e3c8e-055a-11e5-98e3-5bbb9ab56bbc.jpg









http://www.aroldpietersma.nl/KroatieIMG_3224.JPG

It is speculated that such a grand amphitheatre in a relatively small city was built because the lover of the Roman Emperor Vespasian, Antonia Cenida, lived in the city. :nuts: Talk about a gift :crazy:






It's also featured on a 10 kuna banknote


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Rastoke* is watermill village situated where the blue-green waters of river Slunjčica flows into the Korana river. Most of the houses were built at the end of the 19th century. At its peak, Rastoke counted up to 22 mills, while the first mill dates back to the 17th century. It can be assumed though that mills have been constructed even earlier. Rastoke are also famous for its trouts from the Slunjčica river.

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/121193714

 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/100317745


Slunj Rastoke by Marco Bissoli, on Flickr


   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/88065937

 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79752467


Rastoke am Korana by Markus Wolf, on Flickr


Rastoke (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


where the river runs deep by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr

 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/106331219


Slunj /Rastoke, Croatia by Yu-Chung Lin, on Flickr



Tale of nature on the waterfalls by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


Rastoke historical centre at river Corana (Slunj, Croatia) by Laszlo Bolgar, on Flickr

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/116123920


Rastoke by Patrick M, on Flickr


Slunj Rastoke by Marco Bissoli, on Flickr


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92419936


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos as always! kay:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

The *island of Lošinj* is covered by lush evergreen vegetation, an abundance of intact nature with more than 1,200 plants and a sheltered cove. Because of its climate and large quantities of fish, the island is known all over the world and is a popular tourist destination. Larger towns are Nerezine, Sv. Jakov, Čunski, Veli and Mali Lošinj. Cres and Lošinj were once a single island before the Romans built an artifical channel and divided it into two halves as it stands today.









http://www.odeontravel.rs/images/galleries/leto/hrvatska/losinj/001.jpg



Javorna beach by Nadia Clabassi, on Flickr



Lošinj Insel und Ilovik Insel by kruno, on Flickr



Rovenska - island Lošinj by Nikola Sarnavka, on Flickr



IH_20080621_0932 by Liviu Ionescu, on Flickr



DB_20080622_8754 by Liviu Ionescu, on Flickr



Nerezine by MountMan Photo, on Flickr



Mali Lošinj by MountMan Photo, on Flickr



Veli Lošinj by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Vis* (Ancient Greek: Ἴσσα; Latin: _Issa_) is a small Croatian island in the Adriatic Sea. The farthest inhabited island off the Croatian mainland. Around 20% of arable land on the island is covered with vineyards. Autochthonous vine species cultivated on the island are Plavac Mali, Kurteloška, and Vugava (the indigenous grape of what is now known as viognier). The sea around Vis is rich with fish, especially blue fish (sardines, mackerel and anchovy). After the WWII, the Yugoslav People's Army used the island as one of its main naval bases. After Croatia became independent in 1991, its navy did not reclaim most of the facilities, and the many abandoned buildings are being used for civilian purposes.









Aerial photo of the town of Vis, Croatia-4 by yachtrent, on Flickr 









Old tower and houses in Komiza, Vis, Croatia-2 by yachtrent, on Flickr









http://www.romulic.com/ 









http://www.romulic.com/























































http://www.romulic.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lastovo* (German: _Augusta_, Latin: _Augusta Insula_, Greek: Ladestanos) is an island municipality in the Dubrovnik-Neretva County. The island is noted for its 15th- and 16th-century Venetian architecture. There is a large number of churches of relatively small size, a testament to the island's long-standing Roman Catholic tradition. The major cultural event is the Poklade, or carnival. The island largely relies on its natural beauty and preservation to attract tourists each season but thus far remains relatively unknown. In 2006 the Croatian Government made the island and its archipelago a nature park.


Lastovo by Branko Čović, on Flickr


Lastovo-Croatia-37 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Nautical paradise on Lastovo, Croatia by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Lastovo-Croatia-13 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Lastovo-Croatia-15 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Lastovo-Croatia-26 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Lastovo-Croatia-24 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


Crystal clear sea, nature, islands on Lastovo, Croatia-2 by Yacht Rent, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

With an area of 19 sq km, *Murter Island* is the largest in the Sibenik archipelago. The ground is hilly and karstic and farmland is scarce but there are olive, fig and almond orchards plus plenty of vineyards. Murter is situated failry close to the Kornati Islands National Park. There are five settlements on Murter Island. The main one is Murter village in the northwest part of the island. North of Murter village are the remains of Roman homeswith water cisterns. 


Otok Murter by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


Church of Sts. Michael. by Jan Čančík, on Flickr


183 Croatia-Murter-2015 by Miloš Mraček, on Flickr


Otok Murter by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


Otok Murter by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


Murter, Otok Murter by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Otok murter by dmytrok, on Flickr


Crkva Sv. Franje Asiškog, Betina by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Blue of the the Adriatic Sea/ Modrina Jadranskega morja by Silva Predalič, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ there are so many tiny islands. Imagine owning one of them and live there all ny yourself and gf.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ there are so many tiny islands. Imagine owning one of them and live there all ny yourself and gf.


Yeah, during the summer, def, but in the winter... hno:
This was taken on the island of Korčula





Not to mention, it's kinda complicated to buy an island as the State has the right of first refusal, so any potential seller has to offer to sell it to the government first. And it is also forbidden to build anything new, you can only adapt an already existing object, and as most of those are small, peasant stone houses it serves as a way to drive away wealthy people who would probably want to build a villa on their private island  
At best, you can have something of this size









The government made it extremely hard for anyone to buy an island which I as a local wholeheartedly approve :yes:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Croatia's 20 most beautiful places (according to CNN) - part I
*

*Northern Velebit National Park*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...roatia---biokovo-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Lighthouse at Dugi otok








*http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...oatia---veli-rat-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg*

Trakoscan castle








*http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...--trakoan-castle-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg*

Erdut, eastern Slavonia








*http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...-croatia---erdut-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Motovun*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...--motovun-istria-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...--plitvice-lakes-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg
*
Greeting to the Sun, Zadar*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...ar-pozdrav-suncu-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Pula Arena*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...tia---pula-arena-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Zlatni rat*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...zlatni-rat-beach-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Dubrovnik*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...atia---dubrovnik-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Croatia's 20 most beautiful places (according to CNN) - part II

**Croatian National Theatre in Zagreb*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...croatia---zagreb-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Kingdom of Festini Cave*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...nsko-kraljevstvo-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Trogir*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...croatia---trogir-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Kutjevo Wine Cellars*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...---vinski-podrum-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg
*
Dubovac Castle*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...--dubovac-castle-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Belfry of St Domnius*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...-croatia---split-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg
*
Kopački Rit Nature Park*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...ia---kopacki-rit-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Osijek*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...croatia---osijek-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg
*
St James Cathedral*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...edrala-sv-jakova-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg

*Rovinj*








http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/da...croatia---rovinj-horizontal-large-gallery.jpg


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

*Porec Parenzo Istria*


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park*


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Autumn in Zagreb
*

2015-11-05 14.05.42 by Brian Hartman on Flickr 


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=812594&page=420









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Pelješac* (_Latinuncta Stagni_ or _Sabbioncellum_) is a peninsula in southern Dalmatia. 

poluotok-peljesac by Putovanja Hrvatskom, on Flickr

The peninsula is part of the Dubrovnik-Neretva County and is the second largest peninsula in Croatia. The earliest known historic records of Peljesac are from ancient Greece. The area became part of the Roman province of Dalmatia after the Illyrian Wars (220 BC to 219 BC.)


DSC_8079-Modifier by Jacques Lafaye, on Flickr


DSC_8103-Modifier by Jacques Lafaye, on Flickr

Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


Ston & Mali Ston by cinxxx, on Flickr


Orebic by Jan Sir, on Flickr


000032 by Nikita Rubtsov, on Flickr

The Walls of Ston are large fortifications built by the Republic of Dubrovnik). and they constitute the second longest walls in Europe. Ston also has one of the oldest salt planes in this part of the world. Pelješac peninsula is also famous for excellent wine and extensive vineyards as well as delicious oysters and mussels.









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/72402763.jpg


Peljesac 30.05.2009 0068 by croatiaiyp, on Flickr


Peljesac, Orebic by SzSzabi, on Flickr


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

*Šibenik * is a historic city in Croatia, located in central Dalmatia where the river Krka flows into the Adriatic Sea. Šibenik is a political, educational, transport, industrial and tourist center of Šibenik–Knin County and also the 3rd largest city in the historic region of Dalmatia.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Split Christmas Festival
*


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129001361&postcount=7070


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty christmas cars salegirls.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Autumn in Gorski kotar









by deepwater, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=669559 









by deepwater, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=669483


Lokvarsko jezero s Risnjakom u oblacima by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Prvi snijeg na Risnjaku - iz Ličkoga polja by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Delnice by MountMan Photo, on Flickr









by PAUK62
http://www.pticica.com/slike/suncan-dan/1482522 









by PAUK62, ptičica
http://www.pticica.com/slike/kamacnik/1481026


Kuterevo Bear Refuge by Julien, on Flickr


light on the other side by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr 


river of light by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Istra Region
*








by Tibor Dinka, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/125529341









by Tibor Dinka, Panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/125528128


Room with a view by Maja Melisende Gotti, on Flickr 








by kosic, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/index.php?knjiga...element=666193 


Portole- Oprtalj, Istria by Maja Melisende Gotti, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Merry Christmas everyone!*

A bit of Christmas spirit from my city, Zagreb, which was voted one of the best Christmas destinations in Europe this year (brag rights - on) 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 


Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 


Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdic on Flickr









http://i.imgur.com/DFkko4Y.jpg









http://i.imgur.com/Ya1VUm4.jpg









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









http://i.imgur.com/j8doHQy.jpg









http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/ar...4_543476S0.jpg


Zagreb by Miroslav Vajdic, on Flickr









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook 









Zakaj volim Zagreb | Facebook


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Trakoscan Castle and Lake Trakoscan
*

Enjoying the view by Miran Bara, on Flickr


Into the winter's night by Miran Bara, on Flickr


Peaceful winter's night by Miran Bara, on Flickr


Winter Magic_2 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really great, very nice photos from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Samobor

*
Samobor by Milan Duniskvarić, on Flickr
Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr
Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Samoborska zimska idila ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The town of Rab
*



































^^
*by Milan Z81
*

Isle of Rab by Werner Böhm, on Flickr

Rab by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Rab - Katedrala Uznesenja Blažene Djevice Marije by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Rab by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*A few castles and manors in Croatia
*

Castle Ozalj on the cliff above river Kupa by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


castle - Lužnica (07) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


Kaštel Drivenik by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Dvorac Belaj, istočna Istra by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Svetvinčenat - kaštel Grimani by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Rijeka: Trsatska gradina o zalasku by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Dubrovnik *


Dubrovnik November 2012 by CBrug, on Flickr


Stradun, Dubrovnik by Dan, on Flickr


Dubrovnik by MB aus D, on Flickr


Kalamota by Željko Šoletić, on Flickr


Arboretum Trsteno by Željko Šoletić, on Flickr


Dubrovnik Pile gate by Željko Šoletić, on Flickr


Morning light by Željko Šoletić, on Flickr


Dubrovnik by night by Željko Šoletić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, wonderful and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Istria* is a north Adriatic region of Croatia. It’s a heart-shaped peninsula which means that not only you can visit the entire peninsula (seaside and a hinterland) within one hour drive from any point, but you can also visit three countries (Croatia, Slovenia, Italy) within one hour drive.


Hum u kasno popodne by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Bale by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Glavni trg u Balama s palačom Soardo-Bembo by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Labin by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Višnjan - pogled kroz gradska vrata by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Motovun sa ceste za Zamask by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Svetvinčenat: kaštel Grimani by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Oprtalj (Portole) by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Na trgu u Vižinadi by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Buzet Stari grad o zalasku by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Završje kod Grožnjana by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


Grožnjan o zalasku by MountMan Photo, on Flickr

The *hilltop towns* with its spectacular views over the countryside are typical for the region and one of it's best features. And astounding views 


Dolina rijeke Mirne o zalasku - iz Sv. Jurja by MountMan Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

A few aerial shots of Croatia

*The city of Split, the imperial palace is in the centre of the bay on the right*

*
Mount St Ilija on Pelješac Peninsula, islands Korčula and Lastovo can be seen in the distance.*


*Lumbarda, Korčula and Orebić.*


*Kings Landing* 


*Krka River and Lake Prokljansko *

*City of Karlovac Star Fort*


*Island of Brač with Cape Zlatni rat*


*City of Zagreb*


*St. Nicholas Fortress guarding the approaches to Šibenik*


*The city of Zadar with the Roman Forum in the middle of the peninsula
*


*The royal town of Nin used to house the court of the Croatian kings during the Middle Ages, famous salt fields can be seen on the upper right*


*The town of Primošten
*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1720902&page=5


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Krk*









by fiko, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=588159











Kroatien Krk by Henri Kobylecki, on Flickr 


*The Baška Valley* by Tim Ertl on *flickr

*








by Draco, fotozine.org
http://fotozine.org/?knjiga=galerije...element=505853

   
 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40589594


Vrbnik by Dubravka Franz, on Flickr

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40589605

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55750775

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40458555


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Its beautiful!


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Cres
*








by Boris Frković, Google+
https://picasaweb.google.com/1097303...e?noredirect=1









by Boris Frković, Google+
https://picasaweb.google.com/1097303...e?noredirect=1









by Boris Frković, Google+
https://picasaweb.google.com/1097303...e?noredirect=1


Cres by superdealer100, on Flickr 


Cres_25 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr


Beli_2 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr


Beli_4 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr 


Lubenice_6 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr


Lubenice_5 by Mario Fajt, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Lužnica Castle*
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5740967062188790530
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5754303925263754258
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5754304012901605394
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5742061759770126626
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5741937410341457218
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5754304131632903186
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5742461986112731410
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5741530668109206002
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5754304099219928658
​ 







https://picasaweb.google.com/109730...voracLuznica?noredirect=1#5741123557584262850​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Novigrad Dalmatinski*

   
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/69044458

 
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109223813


Novigrad Dalmatinski by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Novigrad Dalmatinski by Milan Z81, on Flickr


Novigrad dalmatinski by Ivan Coric, on Flickr



Novigrad dalmatinski by Ivan Coric, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Today's Easter so I wish a happy Easter to all :cheers:









http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...1000x750/HRzag-1240-zagreb-croatia-easter.jpg









http://www.kroativ.at/upload_data/site_photos/big_pisanice_zagreb-5.jpg









http://www.kroativ.at/upload_data/site_photos/big_pisanice_zagreb-20.jpg









http://www.kroativ.at/upload_data/site_photos/big_pisanice_zagreb-4.jpg









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9a/57/c6/9a57c6d98f02fdcc827b0724057e339f.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Daruvar* (Czech: _Daruvar_, Latin: _Aqua Balissae_) is a town in Slavonia region.


Daruvar is a spa town, located in the western part of the Slavonian plains, on the foothills of the fruitful Papuk mountain, with wine and spa tradition spanning more than 2000 years along the fertile Toplica river. It is the main political and cultural centre of the Czech national minority in Croatia.

The history of Daruvar could be traced to the 4th century BC, when the first organized habitation emerged near the warm geothermal spas in today's Daruvar valley. Celtic - Pannonian tribes living here and familiar with water treatments benefiting health, were *Iassi*, (meaning _healers_), so called by both Greek and Roman writers. As allies of the Roman Empire, the tribes provided support to Emperor Augustus during the siege of Siscia, (today's Sisak), and in year 35, Iassi were granted local autonomy known as _Res Publica Iasorum_. The center of it was *Aqua Balissae*, meaning _very strong springs_.





























































































   

^^
by brch









http://www.visitdaruvar.hr/EasyEdit/...8_950_530.jpeg









http://daruvarski-portfolio.net/wp-c...2015/03/13.jpg


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this is a video BUT there is a reason why the Game of Thrones was filmed in Croatia. The natural beauty of the country leaves visitors breathless as they struggle to take in the vastness of the sunny coastline or the heights of the Dinaric Alps. This video captures the beauty with the assistance of modern GoPro Cameras and state-of-the-art DJI drones. Take a trip through the Croatian skies, and see Croatia as it has never been seen before.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The city of Split*





































































































Prokurative - Trg Republike by Alex Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Vis*









by Romulic&Stojcic


















































































^^
by brch


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Makarska*

Perfect Place by TranceVelebit, on Flickr









*Surgical steel* by Michal Sleczek on *flickr

*
*12062015-IMG_1956.jpg* by Per Erik on *flickr

*
Makarska by Per Erik, on Flickr
Makarska by Per Erik, on Flickr
Liskamen Beach, Brela, Dalmatian Coast, Croatia by Daniel Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Croatia :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

Happy NEW YEAR!









Facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its Zagreb, right?


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its Zagreb, right?


Yep, it sure is. Good eyes there 


To honour and celebrate the history of the FIS Alpine Ski World Cup and its 50th anniversary, on a course less than 200 metres long from the Zagreb cathedral to the Manduševac fountain on the main square, with several thousand spectators, 18 skiing legends yesterday took part in a race, among them local legends Janica and Ivica Kostelić.









http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/incomin...nates/FREE_880/skijanje_bakaceva29-040117.jpg









https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wo...0117_15177261.jpg?quality=100&strip=all&w=533









http://www.croatiaweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Zagreb1-1.jpg









http://www.croatiaweek.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Zagreb-2.jpg









https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wo...0117_15177260.jpg?quality=100&strip=all&w=533









http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/incomin...nates/FREE_880/skijanje_bakaceva25-040117.jpg

The start had slalom gates used half a century ago, while the finish had the most modern version, meant to show the progress of technology. Each of the participants wore equipment from their competition period.


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Pag*






















































































































http://hpgf.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=6084


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Croatia! :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

This is the most snow in *Dubrovnik* since the 1940's 









http://www.jutarnji.hr/incoming/du1....E_1180/du1.jpg

Here's a photo gallery for those who are interested
http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/hrvat...27&pid=5495039


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice photos from Dubrovnik in snow! :cheers:


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The island of Brač

*
Škrip village on Brac island by brch1, on Flickr 

Bobovisca Na Moru village bay by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*Mt Dinara*










Frozen by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr

From the Roof of Croatia by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr










*Mt Velebit*










Special, Very Special, Velebit by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr










Back From Hiding by Aleksandar Gospić, on Flickr


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The town of Bale 

*Bale, Croatia by Alan Brown, on FlickrBale, Croatia by Alan Brown, on Flickr

Pan_13244_67_ETM1 / Bale - Croatia by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


















^^
by MountMan


----------



## Svetoslav Suronja (Dec 29, 2012)

*The town of Omiš*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos; btw do not forget to post also their credits  :cheers:


----------

